
Updated and more detailed Transparency Report - Uncle_Sam
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/updated-and-more-detailed-transparency.html
======
invisible
I was expecting to see DMCA takedown requests included in this too. Still,
pretty interesting to see these numbers in relation to other nations.

